# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  نداء إلى كل المحامين السعوديين000أنقذونا

## بين الجدي وسهيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الساة المحامين نطلب منكم وقفة واحدة والمطالبة بتفعيل دوركم وأداء رسالتكم لماذا دوركم مهمش
فالشعب يناديكم لتحضروا التحقيق بقضاياهم لردع تجاوزات المحققين وكذلك يطالبكم لحضور جلسات
المحكمة كذلك لتجاوز بعض القضاة المتواطئ مع المحقق

----------

